# ipod blue screen of death



## stevemackenzie (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi, I'm having real problems with my ipods/itunes, running Windows Vista.

I have an ipod classic and a nano and the problem is slightly different for each.

On the classic, I can sync my ipod. If I disconnect my ipod while itunes is still running then I get BSOD. If I close itunes first then disconnect my ipod it is OK.

On the nano, halfway through sync, itunes crashes and I get BSOD.

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling itunes.

I also read an apple support item about outdated drivers so I have downloaded Slimdrivers utility and checked for updated drivers - only one required update.

Neither of these solutions helped my problem.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

